# Stocking question



## tommy44 (Jul 15, 2020)

hi, hoping someone can help me.. i have a 300L tank and was wondering if a few firemouth cichlids would be an appropriate tank mate for 1 flowerhorn ? i've never kept big cichlids before, i've had apistos but nothing else. it's a tank for the office and boss wants colourful fish so i either thought malawi or a flowerhorn and some other smaller cichlids.. thoughts & advice please


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!

What are the dimensions of the 300L tank please? Post as Length x Width x Height.


----------



## tommy44 (Jul 15, 2020)

4ft 1.5ft 2ft


----------

